# Off to the dealer shes gonna go... Complete mystery after timing belt change.



## 14reddiesel (Dec 16, 2020)

Well, I guess I have to send her off to the dealership... I did the timing belt, pulleys and water pump and since, all kind of weird craps going on..

Some days it starts fine, but with no tach and a few other idiot lights such as tcs, and stabiltrac, and won't shift right either...

Other days it won't start at all...

Twice it started, no lights, drove it like nothing wrong for multiple miles...

I have no idea what's bugging her...
They can figure it out...I'm stumped...lol


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

14reddiesel said:


> Well, I guess I have to send her off to the dealership... I did the timing belt, pulleys and water pump and since, all kind of weird craps going on..
> 
> Some days it starts fine, but with no tach and a few other idiot lights such as tcs, and stabiltrac, and won't shift right either...
> 
> ...


Any update?


----------



## 14reddiesel (Dec 16, 2020)

15cruzediesel said:


> Any update?


Yeah, I had the timing off, the dealer fixed it... I have no one to blame but me, I tried like the guy in the video and didn't use the proper tools. Dealer said it was off just enough to trip lights, but did no other damage... He said he has seen others no that lucky.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

14reddiesel said:


> Yeah, I had the timing off, the dealer fixed it... I have no one to blame but me, I tried like the guy in the video and didn't use the proper tools. Dealer said it was off just enough to trip lights, but did no other damage... He said he has seen others no that lucky.


they lied to you

if the timing was off, it would be off

not sometimes off, sometimes on

you said in first post started fine 2x and drove fine multiple miles

there was something electrical and easy to fix and they overcharged you


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I dunno - there's not a whole lot to unhook electrically for the timing belt - just the stuff around the air box. I'd believe it that it was a timing issue.

Just curious @14reddiesel - before you took it in did you verify the battery terminals were hooked back up correctly? I know sometimes the positive on these can be tricky since there are a few bolts to remember about.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

14reddiesel said:


> Yeah, I had the timing off, the dealer fixed it... I have no one to blame but me, I tried like the guy in the video and didn't use the proper tools. Dealer said it was off just enough to trip lights, but did no other damage... He said he has seen others no that lucky.


My theory about your situation was most likely a tooth off and/or a crank sensor relearn.

I'd guess being a tooth off wouldn't be much different than a stretched belt and stretched belts will throw that code you mentioned.

I'm also guessing that fuel delivery was late in the cycle and I would assume that would cause your erratic running behaviors. Basically retarded timing post belt change. ECM was prolly like WTF...

Would be nice to know exactly what the dealer did to fix it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

boraz said:


> they lied to you
> 
> if the timing was off, it would be off
> 
> ...


On a diesel even something outrageous like 5 degrees off can be hard to notice.


----------

